# subs needed in St. Paul/Minneapolis area



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Help needed in Kandyohi, Meeker, Wright, McLeod, Carver, Sibley, Nicollet, Le Sueur, and Scott counties. Lots of work was just dumped on us, literally. PM for more details.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

you guys got that much up there huh..... too bad i'm in chi town


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm 6 hours away, what's it worth for me to drive up? 

630-533-2760


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Not going to be worth your time. We have all but about 120 accounts covered..


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

erkoehler;1114454 said:


> I'm 6 hours away, what's it worth for me to drive up?
> 
> 630-533-2760


well if you go i'll go with ya..... let me know i'd like to know money


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

toast;1114456 said:


> Not going to be worth your time. We have all but about 120 accounts covered..


120 accounts not covered? How big are they?


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Whats left are foreclosure's we just picked up. I haven't seen any of them myself.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Driveways?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

erkoehler;1114471 said:


> Driveways?


I'll bet yes


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent a PM.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

toast whats up! It's AiRhed from MN-Jeep. Didn't know you were on here.

I'm located In St Cloud. Anything in or near Wright county etc would be a possibility for me.


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the interest everyone, we got them all covered.


----------

